# zoom blur effect



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

after watching this(Mike Browne)






and since we all love our cars.I thought I might have a go



















..stop worrying.I'll not be giving up the daytime job anytime soon:lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice. It does funny things to my eyes when looking at the pictures. :doublesho


----------

